# [SOLVED] EMachines m6805



## fastidiousace (May 26, 2009)

Hi!

I was wondering if anyone could help me with the Emachine that I have. I recently reinstalled Windows XP Pro and all my drivers got erased. I'm looking for PCI Simple Communication, I read a past thread but still couldn't figure it out. I am a complete computer klutz. I currently can not get online through that laptop!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

I'm a little confused, not unusual for me. Are you looking for the "PCI Simple Communication" download?
http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/PCI_Simple_Communications_Controller/4-182376-1.html


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for your driver:
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Notebooks&subcat=M Series&model=M6805


----------



## fastidiousace (May 26, 2009)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Tyree, I tried doing that but I turns out I can't download it onto a flashdrive or something in order to get the PCI Simple Controller Driver.

Risky One, I went there and it doesn't have it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

hi i found this http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/51992 although it seems a bit old


----------



## fastidiousace (May 26, 2009)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Nope. =[

It takes me to the Windows Update website and I can't run the internet on that laptop.

And the one I'm posting from is my Mac.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Did you try my link to get the driver?
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Notebooks&subcat=M

Note: you need to scroll down the page alittle and answer some questions.


----------



## fastidiousace (May 26, 2009)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

I did the broadcom one already and nothing.
It still says I need the PCI Simple Communication Controller


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Hi,
This should be you Modem (Dail Up)
Go HERE and select* Downloads*.
Scroll to *Modem Description Conexant 7.03 *

See if this driver will resolve you missing *PCI Simple Communication Controller *
This is for a different model but according to the specs of both models it should work.

Let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Ty bccomp


----------



## fastidiousace (May 26, 2009)

*Re: EMachines m6805*

Thank you so much for your time guys!

My internet is now up and running!

=D


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to here you have it up and running!
Bill:grin:


----------

